# Mineral Oil in Hazer?



## traviss (Aug 8, 2012)

A lot of the acts we're having have been asking about oil based hazers so we've picked up a unit to test out before sinking a lot of money into a top of the line model. 

We have a DF-50 knock off right now. It's has the same guts as the DF-50, only without the brand name markup. My question is relating to the oil based fluid. We've been using the recommended fluid and it works fine, but I've head several people say you can use food grade mineral oil as fluid on these machines. So my question is, is this true and if so what should I look for when buying the mineral oil? Are there any specific things I need to search for?

Thanks


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 8, 2012)

It is official ControlBooth policy to state that "Only the manufacturer's recommended fluid is to be used." 

That being said, look at the ingredient list on the MSDS for the DF-50's Diffusion Fluid: http://www.reelefx.com/app/v/product/pdf/diff_fluid.pdf .


----------

